# Bantam



## Rett99 (Mar 11, 2014)

Bantam talk 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Rett99 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey does anyone own bantams here's mine 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Good looking little bird. That's pretty much all I've ever raised. Silkies, Dutch, d'Uccles, SS Hamburgs. They have been a riot to have around. 

BTW, how is your boy doing?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i have 3 bantams. a light sussex a clydach clocker and a silkie.


----------



## Rett99 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey robin thanks and I got rid of him gave him to one of my dad friends that knows a lot about chickens so I could get more hens plus he wouldn't eat 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Rett99 (Mar 11, 2014)

And which bantam breed do you find to lay the best 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Its never been anything I worried about. If you have birds that are known to go broody and want to hatch their own eggs then they will lay less eggs while incubating and rearing chicks.

I've always preferred for my girls to do the rearing even though I've got an incubator for emergencies.


----------



## Rett99 (Mar 11, 2014)

So you prefer any hen really 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No, my focus was Silkies predominately. I had the Dutch for my husband. The d'Uccles came from a friend of mine, absolutely loved that breed. The SS hamburgs because of their splashy black & white color.


----------



## Rett99 (Mar 11, 2014)

Where did you get you're silkies 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They came from numerous Silkie breeders all over the country. These were not hatchery but birds raised and bred for show.


----------



## Rett99 (Mar 11, 2014)

Could you post some pictures 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]
















[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

These are actually all of my own birds raised from the stock I purchased years before. The paints were relatively new but were from stock I acquired just before I quit raising them.


----------



## Rett99 (Mar 11, 2014)

You have some very nice looking chickens and what is the black and white hen 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's one of my Silver Spangled Hamburgs. She decided to visit the Silkie coop the day I was taking pics.

Almost all of those birds are gone now. I kept my old, non producing birds.


----------



## Rett99 (Mar 11, 2014)

So is it a mix breed Hamburg or pure

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Pure Hamburg. She is an atypical personality for the breed. Always has to be part of everything, not flighty. Since she can fly and the Silkie males couldn't she could fly up away from them. 

She is also the one that hollers at me when she wants something. And usually wants something every time I'm any where near.


----------



## Rett99 (Mar 11, 2014)

And she's a bantam 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep. There is a large fowl version but bantams just suited me. The males are pretty stunning.


----------



## Rett99 (Mar 11, 2014)

Any idea on the breed of him


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry, no. I'm not very good at identifying breeds I've never seen in person.


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

I have a rooster that has the same coloring and he is a Sebright mix. I hatched him from one of my sizzles eggs and my Sebright rooster was the dad. 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## Rett99 (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks yeah he's nice, a little skittish 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Mine is a little skittish too. They are very pretty little guys! 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

My Sebright bantam pair! I love bantams, they are so much fun to have around!

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Doesn't happen very often in the bird world but she's actually prettier than he is. That perfect marking on her is eye catching.


----------



## Rett99 (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes there very beautiful birds so do you think mine will have a comb like yours

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Its trying. Combs can be slow to fully develop and too many times they develop in ways that we'd rather they didn't.


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Yes, she is stunning isn't she? I love looking at her beautiful pattern. 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## Rett99 (Mar 11, 2014)

Very stunning I'm hopefully going to be settings some more 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------

